# 1935 Schwinn



## vincev (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this a members bike??
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3776299386.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a Schwinn guy, but that there bike is purty.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a Schwinn guy either but that seems like a fair price for in the words of Mike a "purty" bike!!!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 30, 2013)

Not so sure that is a 1935.


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the pedals, and the horn button.


----------



## Champy (Apr 30, 2013)

*36*

Looks like a 1936 with the curved seat stays.  I think 35's were double diamond.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 1, 2013)

I agree, should be double diamond


----------

